# Help identifying please



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

What kind of cichlid is this? We just got it from family and it just got out of being in a tiny bucket for 3 hours so this pic is of him probably pretty stressed. If you need other pics ask. I really hope someone knows what kind of fish this is
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx19 ... ah1613.jpg


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

can you get a clear shot for us please. I think it's a New World cichlid for sure but need a better photo to ID this guy. He is funky looking though. Also how big is this fish.


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

This guy is really big, about 12 inches and really wide. He is also older than 10 years of age


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

He has the body type of a very large Jack Dempsey but the colors don't match at all.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

He looks ancient, could he be a Nic?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm leaning towards an old fully grown Chocolate cichlid but a better picture would help.


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

can't post so i'll put more pics up later when i get 5 more posts.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep, could be a chocolate cichlid too.


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

what is a nic?


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

this is annoying, i got good pics ut cant post them
http://s755.photobucket.com/albums/xx19 ... wgdudeman/
the first pic i puton here is just after we got him, he traveled 3 hours in a littlebucket so he was stressed and pretty pale. Some of these pics are better
there we go finally


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68

But I doubt that you have a Nic since the head and mouth shape is wrong for a Nic of that size.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Reiner said:


> I'm leaning towards an old fully grown Chocolate cichlid but a better picture would help.


That was my thought as well. I don't believe it is a Nic, H. nicaraguensis


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

With the last pictures I'm fairly sure that you have a Chocolate. I think female since a male at that size usually has a rounder / steeper head shape


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Poor guy, he is ancient. I say chocolate as well.


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks guys, his name is chubbydot and hes cool guy


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would not say Chocolate, it looks more like a very humpbacked _Cichlasoma _sp., "Port" Cichlid. There is no red or green on that fish to indicate Chocolate, and the body is still elongate - arched, but elongate - at an age where it should be deep bodied regardless of sex. Markings and mouth, what isn't covered with tumors, resemble a typical "Port" type more than a _Hypselacara_.

The right side pectoral has what looks like a very large granuloma at the base, and bleeding on the fin. Personally, I would have put that poor fish out of his misery years ago; there is no doubt that he is suffering.


----------



## mitchneedshelp (Oct 21, 2009)

aww you sure he's that bad off? I just got him from my uncle after he decided he didn't want a tank anymore and the rest of the fish are healthy. He is really old though


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> _Cichlasoma _sp., "Port" Cichlid.


I agree 100% that it is a Port Acara type of fish. Could be any of C. bimaculatum, C. boliviense, C. aragiense, C. portalegrense , amongst others -------with out knowing exactly where it originated, it's difficult to say exactly which species of Port Acara it is. Most definately not a chocalate cichlid, though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely not no chocolate cichlids, have any of you guys seen a chocolate cichlids before?

most certainly a species of port cichlid.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm thinking it could be a very old 'Aequidens'/'Cichlasoma' tetramerus with so much red around the mouth.


----------



## birchir (Oct 26, 2009)

Know what you mean about not being able to post pics, lol. Nice idea on lincs though. 
Definately not a Nic...funny as luck would have it, that was the breeding pair I came on here trying to identify...go figure!

Actually I would not say it is a chocolate..I keep n breed them. There are a couple of fish known as chocolates & either I would say do not quite fit the bill. 
At first it looked more like a fat old brown acara (lip & pattern), but perhaps no (my brown acara is 8" by the way).

I would guess it is the south american Parrot fish (not the geneticly manipulated kind) Hoplarchus psittacus. Wharf aquatics in UK used to sell them...quite a rarity too. Ah this may help: (darn can't post that linc...annoying) ...(aichteeteepea) etc..... cichlidresearch (dot) com (hyphen) parrot (dot aichteeamal) -- (get the idea) They can be quite pale. 
Parrots tend towards a pale green colouration; chocolates red/brown (sometimes green tinge if emerald varient) & both will marble pattern when stressed. Brown acaras can get large & sport a brown gold tinge.

ACTUALLY...the more I view your pics & my big brown acara......lip fin (top of pectoral fins goldy brown tinge?), colouration around eye & body pattern...I think I'd put my money on that.. a large old brown acara aka port cichlid. & Yes they DO grow over 6".


----------

